# Stack underflow when trying to run # bsdinstall



## Borcarbid (Aug 1, 2014)

Whenever I try to run `# bsdinstall`, I get an error message stating "stack underflow". What exactly does that mean and how do I fix that?


----------



## SirDice (Aug 1, 2014)

What version of FreeBSD and what are you trying to do?


----------



## Borcarbid (Aug 1, 2014)

It is a Live-CD of version 9.0 and I try to run #bsdinstall right at the boot screen, but all i get is "stack underflow".


----------



## SirDice (Aug 1, 2014)

FreeBSD 9.0 is end-of-life and not supported anymore.

http://www.freebsd.org/security/security.html#sup


----------

